# Starting a 2.5 gallon tank



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi all, I currently have a lets just say not so pleasing to the eye betta tank which i want to revamp. I will be getting rid of the old tank for a 2.5 gallon tank. 

Here is where I need your expertise. I want to make it planted hence why im posting on this forum lol, but how should i filter a tank this small, what substrate can i get that wont cost an arm and a leg just for 2.5 gallons? Also, lighting is another one of my eye brow raising moments, what do i use/get for lighting?

Along with the question above I will list the area i have to work with for setting up a tank and maybe you can come up with a better solution for me.

Dimensions of the area i have to work with are: 13" Length x 12" Width

Thanks guys any options are useful being as though I have never done a tank this small I want to get input and tips from everyone.

~Kyle


----------



## stingeragent (Aug 21, 2013)

I just started a 2.5 tank with dwarf hair grass and micro swords. I originally did organic potting soil capped with aquarium gravel. Would of been fine but as soon as you poke a hole in gravel to plant the soil shoots up and clouds whole tank. I scrapped that and did only gravel. Worked better but had no plant growth. Scrapped that yesterday and went with black flouramax. Was cloudy for a few hours but then cleared up. Too soon to tell if it will work good. If I was gonna do it again id rinse the potting soil and put it in a sifter to only keep the small particles cause all the big stuff floats. Id then cap with a finer substrate than regular aquarium gravel. My problem was filter kept clogging sucking in the big chunks so it would of never cleared up. Im running a 10 gal hob filter. You just gotta do the substrate thin wherever inlet tube is cause it goes almost to bottom of tank. As for lighting im using a cfl in one of those aluminum cone lights with a clamp that people with reptiles normally use. I have it clamped to back of dresser tank is on and it sits about a foot over tank. Could also use a night stand lamp that has a flexible rod to situate it over tank. You will be hard pressed to find a flourescent fixture that will fit the tank without hanging over. Walmart sells a 13" one but there are no bulb options at that size so you cant get the proper 6500k + range. They have an 18 in one where you can get the proper bulb but it will hang off both sides of the tank. I think at this size cfl are better. Back to substrate at this size potting soil will be cheapest followed by sand plus root tabs. Flouramax is around 17 but it only comes in 15lb bags at least here so you will have a lot left over. Id recommend a 10gal filter though. If you have water issues it will filter it real quick. There are nano filters out there but they will run you same price as a 10gal one. Just gotta accomadate for the long inlet tube


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

So I should dirt the tank with miracle grow organic potting soil and cap with something smaller like sand I think pets mart sells Betta sand that I could probably use for that. What if I wanted to do no tech on this tank is that recommended in a tank this small I mean the 10 gallon filter would be over kill wouldn't it just with that strong of a current and stuff? 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## peachii (Jun 1, 2013)

I would dirt the tank with Organic miracle grow. You can screen it before you put it into the tank to get rid of the larger pieces of mulch that tend to float to the top then cap it with any type of sand or small gravel you want to. The caribsea thicker sand is really nice. The extremely small sand Petco shows everything on it and bothers me (just my personal preference) as it always looks dirty, you could also pick up a back of black diamond blasting sand and rinse it well then cap the tank with it. It's 8.00 for a 50 pound bag from a tractor supply store, much cheaper than any aquarium substrate you can buy.

If you want to go filterless or close to filterless, you could go with a very small sponge filter or a small nano filter just for some water movement. The top of the tanks tend to get stagnant without some type of water movement in a brand new tank. After it is cycled and growing well, you could remove the filter all together after about 6 months or so. The beginning stages of it probably needs a bit of water movement. The 10 gallon filter would probably blow your betta out of the tank so probably to strong for such a small tank.

For a low tech walsted type NPT that is going to run with tons of plants from my experience so far I would recommend -
Dwarf Sag
Hygrophillia Compact
Ludwiga
Rotala
Any type of Vals
scarlet temple
wisteria
Crypts
And floaters - salvinia, dwarf water lettuce, frogbit, greater duckweed

Floaters are required if you want to go without a filter, just keep them from taking over the top of the tank completely and blocking all the light. They soak up alot of the bad things that crop up in tank very, very fast. I could clip and put together a package of just about all of these for you, minus the compact hygro, if interested just PM me for price/paypal.

For lights you could go with anything that you can stick a 6500/6700k cfl bulb into, just look at Wal-Mart or anywhere for a small lamp and get a bulb with those specs or find a prettier aquarium light rated nicely for plants. I'm not sure which would be cheaper for you but i use a really cheap clip-on light with a 6700k cfl bulb in it for a few of my tanks and it works really great on the plants in them.


----------



## stingeragent (Aug 21, 2013)

+1 to the above. I think the soil capped will be the easiest and also work well. If you have a petco they sell sand much cheaper than petsmart. 5 lbs white or black is 5 a bag. I got a bunch for my cichlid tank. My 10 gal filter is overkill but it never hurts to go big on filtration. It actually doesnt do too much current because the water level is over where it comes out the filter. There have been plenty of filterless planted tanks on here that work great. You just wanna let it establish and grow a bit before you add fish if you plan to


----------



## Allentan97 (Jul 1, 2012)

why would you put a gourami in that tank?

put a couple of endlers or something and get shrimp...


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

Gotcha thanks guys you are very helpful. I will most likely dirt this tank and cap with black and from petco I don't need much ya know... As for lighting the clip on light will be the route I go what will give me decent light a 6700k or 6500k naturally I'm thinking the first one. Can I put shrimp with the Betta and with that substrate? 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

I am running no Co2 and if I am it would be excel would those plants be okay with 6500k lights and just excel? 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## stingeragent (Aug 21, 2013)

Im not familiar with excel so cant comment. As to the gouramis they were only in for a couple days


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

Don't gouramis need at least 10+ gallons? 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

Excel is just liquid co2 I don't feel like dealing with diy co2 for a tank this small. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## stingeragent (Aug 21, 2013)

They are actually better in a 30 gal or bigger as some get large. I originally had a few gold fish in there but they kept nibbling on plants so I took them out and put the gouramis in for a few days.


----------



## TehDopeness (Jun 26, 2013)

stingeragent said:


> They are actually better in a 30 gal or bigger as some get large. I originally had a few gold fish in there but they kept nibbling on plants so I took them out and put the gouramis in for a few days.


The fact that you had goldfish in there might be worse lol


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

Don't do dirt. You will have so much more trouble in the future unless you keep the scape forever, or plant like crazy. I vote for a small 5 ib bag of sand 


DBP Member 003


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

Problem is where do in get 5lb bag of sand

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## stingeragent (Aug 21, 2013)

Petco


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

I wasnt sure if they had it or not


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Most bettas will eat the shrimp. Better off choosing one or the other.


----------



## tandaina (Aug 17, 2013)

Yup, I just did a Fluval Spec V for a betta and bought 5lb of black sand at Petco.


----------



## 12redblue (Aug 4, 2013)

I did my 2.5 gallon betta tank with Flourite and swapped the 15 watt hood light for the cfl for plants (got at Petsmart). planted wisteria, anuba, goldfish plant can't think of its name. Nerite snail. Got sponge filter - see making a mini from the Hydro I.

Weird thing is plants grow better in that tank than my 10 gallon with LED plant light which was $$$$.

Also, eventually moved betta to 10 gallon and he is with cory cats, blue line rasbora, a ghost shrimp and lots of plants - very happy. Doesn't challenge other fish as I think his territory is bigger.

Good luck!


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

Id be leaving my betta in there and yes i have a 20 gallon planted tank with a finnex fugeray so it will be interesting to see how plants grow with just the 6500k or 6700k cfl bulb in the fixture. Id like to dirt the tank but im not sure if it will be more of a struggle and fluorite you can only get in bigger bags, and i have also thought about the sand at petco/petsmart but will it hold plants down good being that its so light and small? also i heard sand can choke the roots of plants and that they have nothing really to hold onto because it is so small

Im just trying to decide what is best, thanks for all of your replies


----------



## stingeragent (Aug 21, 2013)

I have 5 live plants in my cichlid tank with the petco sand. Cant think of name of the plant but they are the tall skinny ones with short stubby oval leaves. Most people have a fake one if they dont have live. Anyway it hasnt grown much but it also had almost no roots when I bought it. I did have 1 plant that kept floating out of the sand. I think if it had some established roots it would hold better. The other 4 are in a clump together and have stayed rooted fine. I havent used ferts in this tank so that could be reason for lack of growth. 
Edit. Added pic of plant. I ended up pulling out the lone plant and it had started growing roots after a couple weeks so the sand must have been fine considering that tank doesnt have plant bulbs co2 or ferts.oh and just because I know some one will say it yes I need a bigger tank for my cichlids. Back on topic I think you should go dirt just dont half ass it like I did. If you can sift it dry and get any big pieces out that is most of the battle. You will have a cloudy tank for a day and also if you rescape but the filter will take care of that. My problem was the gravel I used to cap was to large so it didnt hold down soil well enough and once the soil got out my filter was useless cause it would clog up in seconds from all the big chunks and stop running. If you get the big pieces out from get go filter will do its job. So id say inch of soil inch of sand or some real fine gravel (smaller than normal pea size)that or just bite bullet and use flourite or flouramax and have a bunch left over for future tank. You could also use eco complete but youd prolly have to get it online and it also only comes in 15 lbs bags I think


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

Any of the big chain stores sell sand in every color. I like the finnex pf 5 filter. You can add alot of low light plants and not run co2. I have 4 betta tanks all with this filter. All 3-5 gallons each.


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

Will the filter slow down the flow due to the space between the carbon pouch and the back part of the filter, in other words does it get clogged easily

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

I have a 2.5 betta tank (petco special). It is dirted with Miracle Gro, and has black Petco sand for a cap. Swing arm lamp with a 6500k bulb. Excel and Flourish from time to time. I use an Azoo Palm filter, turned down, with a sponge on the intake. My betta has no issues with the flow from that filter. 

This is by far my easiest tank now. Everything just grows, albeit slowly. I do about a 50% water change once weekly. It has been cycled since about 30 days from set up, with never an issue with ammonia or nitrite. 

When you set it up, I would suggest sifting out the bigger chunks from the miracle Gro, using a 1:1 ratio of dirt and cap, and planting until about 80% of the substrate is covered when you look down into the tank from above. A carpeting plant that is fast growing will really help to stabilize the soil initially. 

For a few months, you will have gasses build up under the cap. To avoid a dirt eruption, just poke the soil with a skewer or chopstick every other day or so. No worries if it smells like rotten eggs, your fish will be just fine. 

You really don't need carbon in your filter, and there are some claims that it could be injurious to your fauna if it releases trapped contaminates. Carbon is really just for removing medications and such short term. In an Azoo Palm, you just want to stuff it full of sponges and biomedia, so beneficial bacteria have a lot of surface area to grow.


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

Okay cool thanks for your info it's all very helpful. What size sifter do you use on the Miracle grow soil? Just a normal sifter or are you picking out the bigger pieces by hand? 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

This is my 2.5. I use potting soil and sand with a cfl. I am not using any filters or pumps just changing the water once a week. 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## stingeragent (Aug 21, 2013)

Bruce that tank looks nice. Hope I can get mine looking like that one day. Do you dose ferts or co2 on that one?

Teck. When the filters get dirty it can slow down speed that it flows and sometimes it ends up overflowing back down on the inlet side if they get real dirty


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I dose ferts. I don't use co2.


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

I will post up specs when I have everything thought out lol

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

Okay so here is the spec sheet let me know if I should change anything. 

2.5 gallon aquarium
Miracle grow capped with black sand (sifted miracle grow) 
Planted from a member on here
Finnex pf 5 filter
Either clip on or standing light from walmart
Either 6700k or 6500k bulb from Walmart or Lowes 
The fish and some snails. 

Let me know if I should change anything

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

Couldnt find organic miracle grow potting mix at lowes tonight, should i dirt it or just use sand with osmocote feed in it??


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

I am a big dirt fan. Try Home Depot or Walmart.


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

Will do 


Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Erichenderson02 (Aug 21, 2013)

VJM said:


> I am a big dirt fan. Try Home Depot or Walmart.


+1 to Walmart, that's where I got mine!


----------



## stingeragent (Aug 21, 2013)

Walmart has it. Should be a tan and white bag. I just saw this last night but you can make a hob filter planted too. Heres what I did. Ivy and ice plant


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

That's sweet how do you make the planted hob filter how do you get it started? 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## danbayne (May 21, 2013)

Here you go: 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=170324&highlight=planted+hob+filter


----------



## stingeragent (Aug 21, 2013)

Basically you can use a course sponge or filter media. Stick it in hob then stick in plants. They should root to media


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

Okay, found the Miracle grow at Walmart and I have the light fixture and bulbs all I need now is the tank and the cap for the dirt 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

Amazon.com: Finnex Pure-5 Power Aquarium Filter: Pet Supplies

Is this the correct finnex filter for this size tank??


----------



## peachii (Jun 1, 2013)

TECKSPEED said:


> Amazon.com: Finnex Pure-5 Power Aquarium Filter: Pet Supplies
> 
> Is this the correct finnex filter for this size tank??



Yes that would be a good size and it says you can limit the flow and choose how fast it goes, which is nice.

Also a different alternative is a small sponge filter like this one - http://www.truaqua.com/aquatop-internal-sponge-filter-caf-10.html or http://www.truaqua.com/aquatop-internal-sponge-filter-caf-25.html


----------



## Allentan97 (Jul 1, 2012)

substrate? for a tank that size you can afford to get some fluval stratum


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

I got the Miracle grow organic potting mix gonna cap that with something

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## peachii (Jun 1, 2013)

For that size tank one bag of the petco/petsmart sand should work well. Just from my perspective and having tried a lot (play sand, pea gravel, fine petco sand, regular gravel, black diamond blasting sand) I enjoy the black diamond (black sand) mixed with some other type of not so fine sand. If i had to choose only one I would choose the caribsea sand that isn't really fine, it's not as big as gravel but not super fine like sand, It's a good texture to be gentle on plants but not so fine that it shows every single fish poop or leaf either. Drives me crazy how the fine sand shows every thing and makes me want to vacuum the gravel daily.


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

peachii said:


> For that size tank one bag of the petco/petsmart sand should work well. Just from my perspective and having tried a lot (play sand, pea gravel, fine petco sand, regular gravel, black diamond blasting sand) I enjoy the black diamond (black sand) mixed with some other type of not so fine sand. If i had to choose only one I would choose the caribsea sand that isn't really fine, it's not as big as gravel but not super fine like sand, It's a good texture to be gentle on plants but not so fine that it shows every single fish poop or leaf either. Drives me crazy how the fine sand shows every thing and makes me want to vacuum the gravel daily.


I can get that at petco in the 5 pound bag the small bag that have to spend a fortune on lol or is it only big bags not a frequent petco shopper

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## stingeragent (Aug 21, 2013)

5lb bag is 5 buck. 20 lbs bag is like 17-18. A 5lb bag will be plenty. It took me 10lbs to fill a 10 gal about an inch to two inch in spots. You can get a solid inch easy from a 5 lb bag prolly closer to inch and a half. Dont forget to sift the big pieces out of that potting soil


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

Yup will do I have been crazy busy with work and college so I haven't got a chance to get the 2.5 gallon but I have everything else, I'll update and make a tank journal of the tank when I start that's for your response

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## stingeragent (Aug 21, 2013)

I know the feeling on the schedule. Ive been working alternating closing/opening shifts so have been too tired to mess with my tanks. Need some driftwood and rocks for a new tank I wanna do but been too tired to go to the river


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

You got that right I've been slacking on tank maintenance lately 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk 4


----------

